# Post a picture of yourself loving on an inanimate object



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 27, 2008)

Do you feel left out of the loving on your chub thread time and time again?

Either you're not getting some chub love or you're not doin' so hot in the giving out chub love? 

It's time to make a stand, really. 












I love my Swiffer. It's totally pear-shaped.


----------



## Amatrix (Apr 27, 2008)

excuse my huge hair... its been a bummer day.*nuggets LOST again! booo!*

i love my flask.:blush:
its shiny, cold, and is always open.

its my lover and my best friend.
i bought him for 9.99 at the gas station.

*ps!
it doesnt mind my huge hair!


and i vote for BGB for FA prince... he HAS the HAT! who can argue?*:happy:


----------



## Fascinita (Apr 27, 2008)

Best thread ever! If only I had a camera! There's a gorgeous new table I have that's begging to be loved on. Blond wood with finely turned legs.

BGB, Your puppy-love eyes next to that Swiffer have made me bust a gut laughing. I totally freaking needed a good laugh. lol Thanks.

I'm getting popcorn and waiting for OPP (other people's pictures.)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 27, 2008)

This thread made me think of Madonna in "Truth or Dare" with the wine bottle....oh dear, I'm getting unexpectedly turned on again :doh: 




I think I can do that wine bottle better than she can..... 



Don't be shocked....at least I stuck to wine bottles...this thread really is a pandora's box to people with filthy minds like my own....... :batting:


----------



## snuffy2000 (Apr 27, 2008)

My relationship with my stapler, is one of love and hate. (and fat albert beanies)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 27, 2008)

The stapler is turning me on, too...... :doh: :wubu: :blush:


----------



## Amatrix (Apr 27, 2008)

snuffy2000 said:


> My relationship with my stapler, is one of love and hate. (and fat albert beanies)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 27, 2008)

BACK AWAY FROM THE STAPLER, AMATRIX!!!!



I GOT TURNED ON BY IT FIRST!!!!! 





It looks like a YOUNG stapler, too..... :batting:


----------



## snuffy2000 (Apr 27, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> snuffy2000 said:
> 
> 
> > My relationship with my stapler, is one of love and hate. (and fat albert beanies)
> ...


----------



## Amatrix (Apr 27, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> BACK AWAY FROM THE STAPLER, AMATRIX!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol... all yours lady!

young and supple???



i take swiffer then... i heard its a good dancing partner!


lolz secret codes


----------



## Amatrix (Apr 27, 2008)

snuffy2000 said:


> Amatrix said:
> 
> 
> > haha definitely, we have an extra, so i'll give you its twin. The only problem is you'd have the most hilarious stalker ever asking you for his stapler back (Milton from office space) ok so maybe that isnt a problem?
> ...


----------



## Chimpi (Apr 27, 2008)

I'll probably be the only one that sees the love and hilarity in this picture, but, here it is.

I call it *Pure Love*.
I realize the sheer dork-factor and stupidity in it...  

View attachment IM000099a.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 27, 2008)

I frequently think of myself as "dating my computer", Chimpi......


----------



## snuffy2000 (Apr 27, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> snuffy2000 said:
> 
> 
> > bah
> ...


----------



## Amatrix (Apr 27, 2008)

Chimpi said:


> I'll probably be the only one that sees the love and hilarity in this picture, but, here it is.
> 
> I call it *Pure Love*.
> I realize the sheer dork-factor and stupidity in it...



give it a kiss!


we all love the computer... or we wouldnt be here!
:happy:


----------



## Amatrix (Apr 27, 2008)

snuffy2000 said:


> Amatrix said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yes like the famous evil Captain Kirk Star Trek episode. *starts talking like milton* i...i..believe..you have..my...sundae? I..Didn't...recieve..my..gangster..corn-rows..
> ...


----------



## CleverBomb (Apr 27, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> BACK AWAY FROM THE STAPLER, AMATRIX!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, your hidden text was good for a genuine, no kidding LOL (which came out as more of a cackle but still, you get the idea). 

-Rusty


----------



## snuffy2000 (Apr 27, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> snuffy2000 said:
> 
> 
> > lolz!!!
> ...


----------



## Amatrix (Apr 27, 2008)

yay! carebear stickers!!!

and if you cant tell those are carecear stickers... from valentines day.

and my fender sticker...
sold the guitar... but kept the sticker!

its awesome... so awesome... i cant ever peel it off of the backing.


----------



## snuffy2000 (Apr 27, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> yay! carebear stickers!!!
> 
> and if you cant tell those are carecear stickers... from valentines day.
> 
> ...



I = Lion-Heart


----------



## Amatrix (Apr 27, 2008)

snuffy2000 said:


> I = Lion-Heart


more of a sleepy time bear kinda grrrrl


----------



## Chimpi (Apr 27, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> and my fender sticker...
> *sold the guitar*... but kept the sticker!



Excuse me? Please tell me that I'm not the only unfortunate soul here to fall upon the mercy of a music store job...

Otherwise, I absolutely loved that picture, too!


----------



## Amatrix (Apr 27, 2008)

Chimpi said:


> Excuse me? Please tell me that I'm not the only unfortunate soul here to fall upon the mercy of a music store job...
> 
> Otherwise, I absolutely loved that picture, too!



aww thanks!

and no... i havent ever had that particular pleasure of music store worker. sorry charlie... i mean chimpi!


----------



## Chimpi (Apr 27, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> and no... i havent ever had that particular pleasure of music store worker. sorry charlie... i mean chimpi!



......


----------



## Amatrix (Apr 27, 2008)

Chimpi said:


> ......



ehugs?


----------



## Famouslastwords (Apr 27, 2008)

Hmmm. Loving on my objectz....Don't mind the last pic...


----------



## Amatrix (Apr 27, 2008)

Famouslastwords said:


> Hmmm. Loving on my objectz....Don't mind the last pic...


that last ones...

true loving an inanimate object. intimately.

lolz.

your so cute!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks hon!


----------



## Aliena (Apr 27, 2008)

Famouslastwords said:


> Hmmm. Loving on my objectz....Don't mind the last pic...



I don't know about da'bear, but I just loooooooovvvvve that blouse you have on! Where on Earth did you get it?? Do tell...


----------



## Famouslastwords (Apr 27, 2008)

I got it from Avenue the year before last? I think. I have one in black, one in blue (one pictured) and one in brown.


----------



## Aliena (Apr 27, 2008)

Famouslastwords said:


> I got it from Avenue the year before last? I think. I have one in black, one in blue (one pictured) and one in brown.



Fabulous blouse, I really like! I love Avenue; just went there the other day and came out with some cute panties and bras, as well as a cool looking coral pink spring skirt! 


Nice blouse; looks good on you!


----------



## goofy girl (Apr 27, 2008)

This thread is hilarious! BGB, you look so in love....I had no idea you were seeing your swiffer. I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 27, 2008)

Famouslastwords said:


> Hmmm. Loving on my objectz....Don't mind the last pic...



yeah, that last bear picture? Faaaabulous!



goofy girl said:


> This thread is hilarious! BGB, you look so in love....I had no idea you were seeing your swiffer. I'm so happy for you!!



and yes, it's true. I am taking Swiffy to the Memorial Day Bash and .. I just hope no one gets jealous or anything.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 27, 2008)

This thread _really _makes me want to prove just how fucked up I am in the head.


----------



## mszwebs (Apr 27, 2008)

In honor of the creator of the thread...


My Yoj and I!

View attachment Picture 119.jpg


View attachment Picture 120.jpg


View attachment Picture 118.jpg


----------



## cold comfort (Apr 27, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> In honor of the creator of the thread...
> 
> 
> My Yoj and I!
> ...



oooooh i'm pretty sure that earns you brownie points or something.

you suck-up, you.


----------



## mszwebs (Apr 27, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> oooooh i'm pretty sure that earns you brownie points or something.
> 
> you suck-up, you.



lol no, cause I told him last night I was going to post a naked pic, loving on my extra long scarf :batting:


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 27, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> In honor of the creator of the thread...
> 
> 
> My Yoj and I!
> ...



yes! hedgehogs <3

here is one of me making my Alan Rickman face.


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Apr 27, 2008)

Oh how I love Alan Rickman. <sigh>
Pretty good, by the way!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 27, 2008)

This is the man I sleep with every night......

I figure if I kiss him enough.... he'll turn into Prince Charming!! :wubu:


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 27, 2008)

Two from last decade, two from this decade.....or century, even...... 

View attachment you have such a long........neck.JPG


View attachment A beer is inanimate.JPG


View attachment I can see the FUTURE.JPG


View attachment thats.....fascinating.JPG


----------



## BeckaBoo (Apr 27, 2008)

Famouslastwords said:


> Hmmm. Loving on my objectz....Don't mind the last pic...



Haha, that's brilliant, some serious bear humpage going on in that last pic! Love it!



Blackjack said:


> This thread _really _makes me want to prove just how fucked up I am in the head.



Do it. 
Please, do it.



BothGunsBlazing said:


> yes! hedgehogs <3
> 
> here is one of me making my Alan Rickman face.




This definitely needs more ermm, Mano on inanimate hedgehog object tongue action.
Snog it!


----------



## Carrie (Apr 27, 2008)

I just _knew_ these photos would come in handy someday.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 27, 2008)

Carrie said:


> I just _knew_ these photos would come in handy someday.
> 
> *insert onslaught of awww*



It's like you ask me how much more adorable can these pictures be? and the answer is none. None more adorable.


----------



## Carrie (Apr 27, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> It's like you ask me how much more adorable can these pictures be? and the answer is none. None more adorable.


That's just your love of prickly things talking.


----------



## goofy girl (Apr 27, 2008)

haha..I saw TCUBOB's pic and before I scrolled down and saw the inflatable giraffe, i thought the inanimate object was supposed to be the woman with no face heeheehee


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 27, 2008)

Me loving on some stuffed pillow balls *waits for the comments*

View attachment 41426


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 27, 2008)

Hey, I may be sexist but I'm not THAT sexist!!!



goofy girl said:


> haha..I saw TCUBOB's pic and before I scrolled down and saw the inflatable giraffe, i thought the inanimate object was supposed to be the woman with no face heeheehee


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Apr 27, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> haha..I saw TCUBOB's pic and before I scrolled down and saw the inflatable giraffe, i thought the inanimate object was supposed to be the woman with no face heeheehee



I thought that, too, goofy girl. lol

Great photos, Bob. Makes me miss my magic 8 ball, though.


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 27, 2008)

Seriously....I put an inflatable giraffe in a photo and all y'all can focus on is the future minister in the picture?

Man, some people are girl CRAZY.....


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 27, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> This thread _really _makes me want to prove just how fucked up I am in the head.



DO EEEEEEEEEEEEET!


----------



## goofy girl (Apr 27, 2008)

TCUBOB said:


> Seriously....I put an inflatable giraffe in a photo and all y'all can focus on is the future minister in the picture?
> 
> Man, some people are girl CRAZY.....



Not our fault! The giraffe shows up too late  Its actually really funny haha


----------



## RudyLeMaster (Apr 27, 2008)

Carrie said:


> I just _knew_ these photos would come in handy someday.



*Sunshine never looked so warm:bow:*


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 27, 2008)

Okay, I dove into my dumb iSight stache thinking there would be me and my fountain pens or something but they're mostly me and...food that I'm showing off like a dork for Dims foodee threads, usually British packaged foods, but also cocktails, chocolate-chip oatmeal cookie dough, Key limes and a knish. I'll try to come up with a diff photo soon.

ETA: The pitcher of drinks was enjoyed w/ Summer online one night while we we cocktailing "together." Hah! Very good. Wrote the recipe down.

ETA2: Carrie, you are too cute to live. And your hair is just....jealousy-making in the nicest way.


----------



## supersoup (Apr 28, 2008)

why can't i rep you people?!

love it kids!


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Apr 28, 2008)

Please excuse the crappy cellphone pic and the fact that it's sideways...but this is me totally loving on a heart shaped chicken nugget that I got from Wendy's. <3


----------



## imfree (Apr 28, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> This is the man I sleep with every night......
> 
> I figure if I kiss him enough.... he'll turn into Prince Charming!! :wubu:



Hahaha!, well Vi, you both look pretty happy,
but I'd say that handsome frog has every
reason to turn into a charming prince!


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 28, 2008)

I think you people are objectifying these objects. How would *you* feel if you were an object and unexpectedly happened upon this thread while surfing the internet? Would you be laughing then? No, I highly doubt it. 

And why promote the old stereotype that inanimate objects are "easy?"


----------



## Fascinita (Apr 28, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> I think you people are objectifying these objects. How would *you* feel if you were an object and unexpectedly happened upon this thread while surfing the internet? Would you be laughing then? No, I highly doubt it.
> 
> And why promote the old stereotype that inanimate objects are "easy?"



These are tough questions, but someone needed to raise them.


----------



## snuffy2000 (Apr 28, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> I think you people are objectifying these objects. How would *you* feel if you were an object and unexpectedly happened upon this thread while surfing the internet? Would you be laughing then? No, I highly doubt it.
> 
> And why promote the old stereotype that inanimate objects are "easy?"



mmm staplers, kinky.


----------



## Carrie (Apr 28, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> I think you people are objectifying these objects. How would *you* feel if you were an object and unexpectedly happened upon this thread while surfing the internet? Would you be laughing then? No, I highly doubt it.
> 
> And why promote the old stereotype that inanimate objects are "easy?"


You and your crusades. I'll have you know that pinecones are notoriously slutty, and deserve every bit of objectification they get.


----------



## imfree (Apr 28, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> I think you people are objectifying these objects. How would *you* feel if you were an object and unexpectedly happened upon this thread while surfing the internet? Would you be laughing then? No, I highly doubt it.
> 
> And why promote the old stereotype that inanimate objects are "easy?"




Santa, love your concept, but the wording isn't 
quite right. Let me try........

MODIFIED QUOTE:


"I think you people are sexualizing these objects. How would *you* feel if you were an object and unexpectedly happened upon this thread while surfing the internet? Would you be laughing then? No, I highly doubt it. "

See the Yahoo Group

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/verysexualizedinanimateobjects6/


disclaimer: This parody only applies to Santa's thread.


----------



## Amatrix (Apr 28, 2008)

lol

zomg...

i dont care... i have a thing with my stickers and flask.

and my technical writing book...:blink:

*we didnt post pictures because well... its a private love*

im pretty sure objects, inanimate ones have rights too... but until they can say no... im spreading my love.i havent heard no...so it is all a go!

that sounds worse then it is.

inanimate object appreciation?


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 28, 2008)

Hey, what you do in private is your own business. And some of these objects is darn cute. :smitten:

Where we start getting onto a slippery slope is consent. And I doubt that all of these objects are more than 18 years old. 

Today it might be inanimate objects. Tomorrow it could be um, more inanimate objects.


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 28, 2008)

Just remember, an object has feelings. It's not an object. 

Also, some of them have families. The mother of the pine cone in Carrie's pic is a member and repped me for my post. Be aware of the laws in your area.


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 28, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Just remember, an object has feelings. It's not an object.
> 
> Also, some of them have families. The mother of the pine cone in Carrie's pic is a member and repped me for my post. Be aware of the laws in your area.



Oh come now Mr. self righteous bucket of bolts Borg-a-clear... guardian of inanimate objects across the galaxy....

Inanimate objects are subservient to their human masters, those who created them, those objects which are cultivated, exploited or otherwise manhandled my mankind (and woman kind alike...)


Here's some piccies for ya... Me making love to an unsuspecting webcam... first a little innocent smooching..







Then we get down and dirty right into a little tonsil hockey session.






Keep it up cyber boy and you are next! 








For my next performance... a little "backside boogie" tailgate style with my big ol' pickup truck!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 28, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Hey, what you do in private is your own business. And some of these objects is darn cute. :smitten:
> 
> Where we start getting onto a slippery slope is consent. And I doubt that all of these objects are more than 18 years old.
> 
> Today it might be inanimate objects. Tomorrow it could be um, more inanimate objects.




I said that stapler looked young.....not illegal  :doh:


----------



## goofy girl (Apr 28, 2008)

you guys are all wacky 

haha I LOVE it


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 28, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I said that stapler looked young.....not illegal. :doh:



Always check the serial number. With that you should be able to go online and look up the date of manufacture. If any doubt, call the stapler company. 

Can we please get this thread back on topic, people?


----------



## bigsexy920 (Apr 28, 2008)

Everyone loves a Lolly


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 28, 2008)

here's my contribution....taken december 06 just before x-mas, notice the short hair


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 28, 2008)

That's my door guard: 

View attachment My Pic_2256030428.jpg


View attachment My Pic_2254170428.jpg


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Apr 29, 2008)

Oh shiny ipod, you're the only one who truly understands me.
View attachment ipod.jpg


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 29, 2008)

Ok, john.... seriously... thats fucking cute.

Barb, how true that is.... only our machines know us best.

Here is me lovin' on my fave gadget. The camera that takes 4 pictures in a row and freaks everyone out at the same time. It is GLORIOUS!! 

View attachment Photo 214.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 29, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Always check the serial number. With that you should be able to go online and look up the date of manufacture. If any doubt, call the stapler company.
> 
> *Can we please get this thread back on topic, people*?




Of course....now how old are YOU , Santa?


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 29, 2008)

You know Santaclear... I think you were right. I totally pissed off my wrench by giving it a lickin'... It went after my ear (and the taste of grease wasn't pleasant either...) Inanimate objects do seem to have feelings....

















Yeah... They feel like metal... ha! 



P.S. I changed my mind on love makin' to my truck. I have a reputation to uphold...


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 29, 2008)

Jon Blaze said:


> That's my door guard:



That is CUTE! Geez!!


----------



## Aliena (Apr 30, 2008)

Does a bowl with strawberries, yogurt, and granola count as inanimate? If not, how about my fishin' hat?

View attachment 288770-R1-17-3A_018 (600 x 405).jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 30, 2008)

Aliena said:


> Does a bowl with strawberries, yogurt, and granola count as inanimate? If not, how about my fishin' hat?
> 
> View attachment 41558




Tooooo Cute!! 

That is a good breakfast idea, too  :eat2:


----------



## Santaclear (May 1, 2008)

Carrie said:


> You and your crusades. I'll have you know that pinecones are notoriously slutty, and deserve every bit of objectification they get.



That porn cone photo set....we're all gonna be bouncing to hell in a handbasket, young lady.


----------



## pagan22 (May 1, 2008)

Renaissance Woman said:


> View attachment 41518



mmmm...glitter.....:happy:


----------



## Suze (May 3, 2008)

I inherited this piece of cr.. Oops, art! from a family member. I _do_ love poodles so...


----------



## KnottyOne (May 3, 2008)

I <3 my friend's bed


----------



## The Barefoot Gypsy (May 3, 2008)

hello beautiful!
*wet kisses!


----------



## KnottyOne (May 3, 2008)

The Barefoot Gypsy said:


> hello beautiful!
> *wet kisses!



Was... this directed at me????


----------



## Ash (May 3, 2008)

KnottyOne said:


> Was... this directed at me????



Wondering the same....


----------



## Amatrix (May 3, 2008)

ahahah
MEGAN!~

bare Foot Gypsy...finally you are here! 

:happy:


----------



## The Barefoot Gypsy (May 3, 2008)

actually it was directed to the beautiful amatrix,
(pushed the wrong button)
but yeah, your pretty hot!


----------



## KnottyOne (May 3, 2008)

The Barefoot Gypsy said:


> actually it was directed to the beautiful amatrix,
> (pushed the wrong button)
> but yeah, your pretty hot!



Haha, ok, I can take that


----------



## Amatrix (May 4, 2008)

The Barefoot Gypsy said:


> actually it was directed to the beautiful amatrix,
> (pushed the wrong button)
> but yeah, your pretty hot!


she is new and did the same thing i did! 

im so glad your here... now post some pics ma!


----------



## SMA413 (May 4, 2008)

I should get double points for this one- I'm hardcore lovin on a statue of an animal that doesn't even exist.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 5, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> I should get double points for this one- I'm hardcore lovin on a statue of an animal that doesn't even exist.



that is a really cute picture of you Sam!!


----------



## SMA413 (May 5, 2008)

thanks maria!!


----------



## SexybbwChanel (May 5, 2008)

View attachment minipic.JPG

View attachment minduck.JPG

View attachment minfrog.JPG

[/ATTACH]
Yes, I seem to like frogs for some reason lol


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (May 5, 2008)

SexybbwChanel said:


> View attachment 41823
> 
> View attachment 41824
> 
> ...



Do you keep kissing them hoping one of them will turn in to a prince? 

(That one on the skateboard is creepy!)


*Just wanted to add this, like anyone else cares, but, I just realized I got my first light green rep can! Yay!


----------



## SexybbwChanel (May 5, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Do you keep kissing them hoping one of them will turn in to a prince?
> 
> (That one on the skateboard is creepy!)
> 
> ...



Jersey Girl, oh hell yes!!! LOL I am still hoping. The iron frogs were at an aquarium and let me tell you I almost froze my lips off kissing that one!! It was soo cold that day. Where in NJ are you from? I am originally from Pompton Lakes, in northern NJ.


----------



## pagan22 (May 8, 2008)

It was either a CD-R or my stereo. 

View attachment inanimate.jpg


----------



## Mishty (May 8, 2008)

bigsexy920 said:


> Everyone loves a Lolly







You put your bras on the door knob too?!?!?

HA! My mom said "Misty girls do that, women put their bras in their drawers."
I always loved hearing her say that...


So...gonna share dat lolly?! :happy:


----------



## indy500tchr (May 8, 2008)

bigsexy920 said:


> Everyone loves a Lolly



hey i remeber that night...poor lollypop ended up in pieces


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (May 10, 2008)

SexybbwChanel said:


> Jersey Girl, oh hell yes!!! LOL I am still hoping. The iron frogs were at an aquarium and let me tell you I almost froze my lips off kissing that one!! It was soo cold that day. Where in NJ are you from? I am originally from Pompton Lakes, in northern NJ.



Oops, sorry I didn't answer sooner, didn't see the post!
I'm from Northern NJ too. I'm from West New York, New Jersey. It's right across the river from NYC.


----------



## kayrae (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## Shosh (Oct 17, 2008)

Yay. I love this thread. Glad to see it back.


----------



## candygodiva (Oct 17, 2008)

OOoh, I love inanimate objects!

I loves, my little piggy, and oh, the times I've shared with Naughty Ken Doll...:wubu:*sigh*

Coin Operated Boy - The Dresden Dolls
I want one of those... lol 

View attachment kissapiggy.jpg


View attachment naughtyken.jpg


----------



## kayrae (Oct 18, 2008)

Love love love this thread.


----------



## saucywench (Oct 18, 2008)

View attachment 51818

Hesse Park in Rancho Palos Verdes, CA


----------



## Skaster (Apr 10, 2009)

Doctor told me not to drink more than one bottle of beer per day


----------



## Rowan (Apr 10, 2009)

Skaster said:


> Doctor told me not to drink more than one bottle of beer per day



Lol that's the best!!! Especially since im sure he didnt say what size bottle did he??


----------



## Matt Draws (Apr 11, 2009)

me and my vespa share a moment


----------



## ecortez766 (Apr 11, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> Hmmm. Loving on my objectz....Don't mind the last pic...


Now you make me wish I was that bear.


----------



## Red (Apr 11, 2009)

Showing some loving to a random picture on a wall in some Irish bar, bizarre.

View attachment 61983


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 12, 2009)

Red said:


> Showing some loving to a random picture on a wall in some Irish bar, bizarre.
> 
> View attachment 61983



Hey, how did they get a pic of our very own Santaclear?


----------

